# Replace broken exterior trim



## canard (Jul 20, 2010)

I've managed to smash a bit of the grey exterior trip that fits around the bottom of our m/h body. It has a rubber bumper running through it. I'll try to upload a photo later if this description is too vague.

However my question is, how available are these parts for a 2007 Chausson Flash 06 ? Fortunately the underlying bodywork is undamaged (I brushed against a metal bollard on the exit of a very tight petrol station checkout :roll: ) but the piece of trim is broken and unsightly. I think I could fit a new piece but haven't been able to find a supplier so wonder if these bits are even stocked 4 years later.

Many thanks,


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Are you still in France? I would imagine the best solution is to approach a Chausson dealer.

I only say this because I mashed up my rear bumper about a year ago, and my local dealer got a replacement bumper from Chausson. It took a few weeks. Mine is a 2007 Welcome 85.

Gerald


----------

